# WD20EURS--$100 at newegg 'til Tuesday



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Deals expire at
11:59pm PT on 10/02/2012!

Free shipping

3 year warranty

Known to work in S3s and S4s

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136783&Tpk=wd20eurs

Don't forget to use wdidle3 on it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

unitron said:


> Deals expire at
> 11:59pm PT on 10/02/2012!
> 
> Free shipping
> ...


Naturally they waited until after I dropped $120 on one from Amazon a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

What is widdle3?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BlackBetty said:


> What is widdle3?


To remove the time out park control that these drives have, some TiVos don't work well with this turn on. The software is a free download, just look up widdle3 on Google if you ever get one of these WD drives to upgrade a TiVo.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

BlackBetty said:


> What is widdle3?


You misspelled it and made me fear for a moment that I had.

It's wd, for Western Digital, and idle, for, well, idle, and I guess there were 2 previous versions.

Some, if not most, of the WD Caviar Green drives have a feature called "Intellipark".

If the drive hasn't been called upon in X number of seconds, it parks the heads and, I think, quits spinning the platters.

It basically puts the drive to sleep.

The idea is to save electricity.

TiVos weren't designed to deal with sleeping hard drives.

When a TiVo does a soft reboot, or what would also be called a warm boot on a computer, which is basically a reset without disconnecting the electricity, the motherboard quits talking to the drive for a while as it boots back up, loading it's own code into memory (RAM) before looking for a hard drive and loading the rest of the operating system from it.

By that time, a WD drive with Intellipark at the default setting has gone to sleep.

It doesn't wake up right away.

The motherboard interprets that as no communication with the drive and resets itself to try again.

Which means by the time the drive wakes up and says "here I am, what do you want?" the motherboard isn't yet listening, so the drive goes back to sleep, so it's asleep again when the motherboard gets to the point of calling on it.

Lather, rinse, repeat.

The wdidle3 utility allows you to either disable Intellipark or to set the time it waits to a very high number, like 300 seconds (5 minutes), which effectively does the same thing, because a re-booting TiVo will try to talk to the drive within the first 60 seconds or so.

A momentary power failure can cause a TiVo to soft boot, and if it downloads an OS update it'll store it in the alternate partitions and wait 'til the middle of the night to reboot and switch to the alternate partitions, and that's when Intellipark can put it into an endless reboot loop if it's not been dealt with.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Hmm. I upgraded a TiVo to this drive a week ago and didn't know about this utility that you speak about. So far the TiVo is acting just as it should and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

BlackBetty said:


> Hmm. I upgraded a TiVo to this drive a week ago and didn't know about this utility that you speak about. So far the TiVo is acting just as it should and I hope it stays that way.


If necessary, you can run it later, it works at a level "below" the software on the drive platters where all the TiVo stuff is, so it won't break anything.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Also Amazon has dropped their price today, I bet just to match Newegg though, I picked up 2.

www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-AV-GP-Intellipower-Internal/dp/B0042AG9V8/

My experience, no need for wdidle3. I have never tweaked the WD20EURS.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Also Amazon has dropped their price today, I bet just to match Newegg though, I picked up 2.
> 
> www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-AV-GP-Intellipower-Internal/dp/B0042AG9V8/
> 
> My experience, no need for wdidle3. I have never tweaked the WD20EURS.


I'm halfway tempted to order one and return the one I just bought from them for a refund, just for making me feel like I got jerked around by them.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Contact Amazon - they may give you a credit.


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

unitron said:


> I'm halfway tempted to order one and return the one I just bought from them for a refund, just for making me feel like I got jerked around by them.


These things do change in price almost daily so don't be too sore. I know I'm pretty happy that I purchased a bunch of drives right before the floods that sent drive prices skyrocketing. Most of the time with technology driven items consumers are on the losing side of the equation since they always get cheaper(*) over time.

(*) notable exceptions are television, cellular and banking


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tivohaydon said:


> These things do change in price almost daily so don't be too sore. I know I'm pretty happy that I purchased a bunch of drives right before the floods that sent drive prices skyrocketing. Most of the time with technology driven items consumers are on the losing side of the equation since they always get cheaper(*) over time.
> 
> (*) notable exceptions are television, cellular and banking


This model didn't change in price almost daily 'cause I watched it for about a month before I pulled the trigger a little under 2 weeks ago and kept watching up until yesterday.

It wasn't until today, when newegg put it on sale, that Amazon magically dropped it 16%, or as I put it in an email to them, that they suddenly destroyed 16% of the value of my purchase.

We'll see what they have to say in return later, perhaps.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tivohaydon said:


> These things do change in price almost daily so don't be too sore. I know I'm pretty happy that I purchased a bunch of drives right before the floods that sent drive prices skyrocketing. Most of the time with technology driven items consumers are on the losing side of the equation since they always get cheaper(*) over time.
> 
> (*) notable exceptions are television, cellular and banking


When you talk about television being an exception to the cheaper over time rule, do you mean the hardware, or the cable bill?

If you say anything about being a Time-Warner customer, I'll have my answer.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for contacting us about the recent price change on Western Digital AV-GP 2 TB SATA II Intellipower 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM Internal Hard Drive.
> 
> ...


Look at the name of the responding CSR. 

Of course I was already smiling before I got that far down the page.

They still have flaws, but my opinion of Amazon's intent to do the right thing has risen somewhat, and they'll probably get that $20 back off of me before long.


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

I have an S3 with an older 2TB Seagate green drive from perhaps a year ago.

I'm thinking about buying this drive and swap it out and keep the Seagate as a backup.

Would there be any speed improvement on using this drive (64MB cache) and what 'disk cloning' utility should I use to copy the content over from the original 2TB Seagate?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jlin said:


> I have an S3 with an older 2TB Seagate green drive from perhaps a year ago.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying this drive and swap it out and keep the Seagate as a backup.
> 
> Would there be any speed improvement on using this drive (64MB cache) and what 'disk cloning' utility should I use to copy the content over from the original 2TB Seagate?


Would there be any speed improvement? I have no idea.

However, since the EURS is designed to be an A/V drive (worry more about keeping up with the video stream 24/7 than spend time on error correction) I'd use it in a TiVo and a non-AV drive in a computer where you worry more about data integrity, and $100 for a 3 year warranty 2TB drive is a good price just now.

As to how to "Xerox" the Seagate...

Assuming you've successfully expanded that Seagate to use all of the space on it and the LBA number of both drives is identical

3,907,029,168

then burn yourself a copy of the MFS Live cd v1.4 from mfslive.org.

Burn it as an image so that it's bootable.

Connect only the Seagate and the new WD and a cd or dvd drive to the computer and make sure it's set to boot from the cd.

After it boots and settles down to a command line prompt, enter

fdisk -l

(that's a lowercase L)

and see which one it says is

/dev/sda

and which one it says is

/dev/sdb

assuming the cd drive isn't one of those.

Also, since the Seagate has TiVo partitions on it and the WD will be blank, you can then do

pdisk -l

and it'll show one with an Apple Partition Map (that'll be the Seatgate) and one without any partition info.

If you can't get it set up so that the Seagate is

/dev/sda

and the WD is

/dev/sdb

then adjust the command string I'm about to give you accordingly so that the source drive (the Seagate) comes first and the target (the WD) comes second and the cd drive isn't mentioned.

The command is

dd_rescue -v /dev/sda /dev/sdb

This assumes that there's nothing going wrong with the Seagate and you don't need to enter any additional parameters to make it do anything special to try to rescue data from a failing drive.

The verbose option

-v

means it'll maintain an ongoing onscreen display of its progress as it "Xeroxes" the Seagate to the WD.

If the screen goes blank after a while, hit the spacebar to bring it back up.

Be sure that you're sure that you know for an absolute fact which drive is which when it comes to the whole

/dev/sd?

thing, so that you don't wind up filling the Seagate with Gigabytes of empty.

When it finally finishes copying a few hours later, enter the command

poweroff

and the computer will shut down.

Before you do the copy, get the WD diagnostic software and run the long test on that new drive to make sure there's nothing wrong with it.

And after you get the TiVo up and running with the WD, hang on to the Seagate for a few days "just in case" before you do anything else with it.

If that's an original OLED S3 (TCD648250) and not an S3 HD, how about run WinMFS on the Seagate and copy and paste the output of mfsinfo so I can see the partion table and such.

If it's an HD (TCD652160, or TCD658000), don't bother.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

unitron said:


> Look at the name of the responding CSR.
> 
> Of course I was already smiling before I got that far down the page.
> 
> They still have flaws, but my opinion of Amazon's intent to do the right thing has risen somewhat, and they'll probably get that $20 back off of me before long.


What special about the name?  Is he on this forum?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Johncv said:


> What special about the name?  Is he on this forum?


John Lennon or Lenin?

Ever see the old Firesign Theatre album cover* All Hail Marx Lennon, with Groucho and John?

*actual album name "How Can You Be in Two Places at Once When You're Not Anywhere at All"


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

unitron said:


> If that's an original OLED S3 (TCD648250) and not an S3 HD, how about run WinMFS on the Seagate and copy and paste the output of mfsinfo so I can see the partion table and such.
> 
> If it's an HD (TCD652160, or TCD658000), don't bother.


It's an HD TCD652160

Thanks for your detailed instruction. Is there Windows/GUI-based cloning software I can use? I'm a little scared of command prompt-based instructions.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

unitron said:


> You misspelled it and made me fear for a moment that I had.
> 
> It's wd, for Western Digital, and idle, for, well, idle, and I guess there were 2 previous versions.
> 
> ...


I've used 6 WD AV-GP drives in 3 premieres and 3 tivohd units and never used this. All function perfectly.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jlin said:


> It's an HD TCD652160
> 
> Thanks for your detailed instruction. Is there Windows/GUI-based cloning software I can use? I'm a little scared of command prompt-based instructions.


"Is there Windows/GUI-based cloning software I can use?"

I do not know.

I fear most of them would be looking for some sort of DOS type partition structure (or might even try to create one)

Perhaps WinMFS, select the Seagate, then click on mfscopy, then select the WD as the target.

At least it understands TiVo drives.

How did you get all 2TB of the Seagate expanded into?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

vurbano said:


> I've used 6 WD AV-GP drives in 3 premieres and 3 tivohd units and never used this. All function perfectly.


Perhaps the AV-GP drives, as opposed to the regular Green Power (GP) drives, come from the factory with it disabled.

But drives like the WD20EARS and the WD20EADS didn't.


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

unitron said:


> "
> How did you get all 2TB of the Seagate expanded into?


I followed the instruction for expanding and supersizing S3 HD's...

I first used JMFS to expand the drive.. the supersizing program is Windows based WinMFS

I believe I saw there's an option to 'clone the drive' on JMFS.. not sure.
The program isn't command-based but multiple-choice style.


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

unitron said:


> When you talk about television being an exception to the cheaper over time rule, do you mean the hardware, or the cable bill?
> 
> If you say anything about being a Time-Warner customer, I'll have my answer.


I think this was a rhetorical question but I'm thankfully not in your Time-Warner shoes. I'm talking about the television/cable service, not the televisions themselves. The consumer electronics hardware part of the viewing experience has very healthy competition and we can get amazing products at affordable prices.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jlin said:


> I followed the instruction for expanding and supersizing S3 HD's...
> 
> I first used JMFS to expand the drive.. the supersizing program is Windows based WinMFS
> 
> ...


jmfs is command line, it just enters the commands for you.



You just made me remember that a week or two ago when I replaced a WD20EADS that I'd expanded with jmfs for an S3 HD with a WD20EURS, I tried mfscopy in WinMFS, and it choked on it.

The first choice jmfs gives is to copy a source drive to a target drive.

It uses

ddrescue

I think, which is similar to

dd_rescue

so just use jmfs to "clone" (be sure to get the source and target right) and it probably won't ask if you want to expand because it probably won't find any extra space, but if it does, it gives you the option to say no, which you should do, and then you're done.

And you've only been sort of in the same room as that scary old command line.



THIS SPACE RESERVED FOR WHAT I WAS ABOUT TO PUT HERE BUT COMPLETELY FORGOT WITHIN THE SPACE OF A FEW SECONDS WHEN I REMEMBER IT.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Between NewEgg and Amazon, who does a better job of securely packaging the drives?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Amazon definitely. Newegg can be hit or miss.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

bmgoodman said:


> Between NewEgg and Amazon, who does a better job of securely packaging the drives?


I think it partly depends on how the drive is packed when they get it.


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

I'm buying it from Newegg since my Citicard gets me extra 5% back since it's an 'electronic store' plus I get another 2% back from ebates.com


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

bmgoodman said:


> Between NewEgg and Amazon, who does a better job of securely packaging the drives?


I've never had a bare drive shipped in anything but bubble wrap from Newegg. Amazon always packages drives separately in their own boxes with shock mounts.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tivohaydon said:


> I've never had a bare drive shipped in anything but bubble wrap from Newegg. Amazon always packages drives separately in their own boxes with shock mounts.


I got a couple of Samsungs from newegg about a year or so ago, each was in a plastic clamshell which I suspect is how Samsung sent them to newegg, so a lot depends on how the retailer gets it from the manufacturer.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

But I agree that Newegg, more often than not, uses bubble wrap. Every drive I have ordered from Amazon came in an appropriately designed package.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks all for the heads-up. I ordered 2 from Amazon for just under $200 delivered. Now just to confirm, these drives will work in an OLED Tivo S3, a Tivo HD, and any Premiere?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

bmgoodman said:


> Thanks all for the heads-up. I ordered 2 from Amazon for just under $200 delivered. Now just to confirm, these drives will work in an OLED Tivo S3, a Tivo HD, and any Premiere?


I'm using one in an S3 HD right now, I've seen reports of success in Premieres, and I see no reason it shouldn't work in an OLED--the using all 2TB of it is a separate question, and without an actual 648 on which to experiment, I don't want to make any promises.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

unitron said:


> I'm using one in an S3 HD right now, I've seen reports of success in Premieres, and I see no reason it shouldn't work in an OLED--the using all 2TB of it is a separate question, and without an actual 648 on which to experiment, I don't want to make any promises.


Well, I wouldn't care about getting the full 2 TB capacity so much as it working at all. It looks like all the drives are moving to 4K and I fear that soon it will be hard to get a 1 TB or greater drive that will still work in the OLED Tivo S3.

I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

bmgoodman said:


> Well, I wouldn't care about getting the full 2 TB capacity so much as it working at all. It looks like all the drives are moving to 4K and I fear that soon it will be hard to get a 1 TB or greater drive that will still work in the OLED Tivo S3.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback!


Apparently the EURS is one of the early 4Ks that report 512 to the outside world.

Although I think the problem with newer drives might also be the 6Gb/s and can't negotiate down slow enough for the TiVo's SATA port.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

unitron said:


> The wdidle3 utility allows you to either disable Intellipark or to set the time it waits to a very high number, like 300 seconds (5 minutes), which effectively does the same thing, because a re-booting TiVo will try to talk to the drive within the first 60 seconds or so.


No need to run wdidle3 on the AV drives as it's already disabled (or at least it was on the WD20EURS that I got from Amazon a month ago).

Scott


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I just got mine today...wrapped in typical static bad, surrounded by a plastic clamshell, in a small box surrounded by crumpled up brown paper in a larger box.

Good packaging.

Will have to take it home and run through the tests prior to preparing it for my Tivo HD.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Also Amazon has dropped their price today, I bet just to match Newegg though, I picked up 2.
> 
> www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-AV-GP-Intellipower-Internal/dp/B0042AG9V8/
> 
> My experience, no need for wdidle3. I have never tweaked the WD20EURS.


Amazon says they don't price match except on television sets, so I guess it must be some sort of amazing co-incidence that the price dropped by $20 to the same level newegg put that model on sale for for 2 days, and when the 2 days were up another amazing co-incidence happened and the price jumped back up by $20.

Funny place, the universe.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

unitron said:


> Amazon says they don't price match except on television sets, so I guess it must be some sort of amazing co-incidence that the price dropped by $20 to the same level newegg put that model on sale for for 2 days, and when the 2 days were up another amazing co-incidence happened and the price jumped back up by $20.
> 
> Funny place, the universe.


No coincidence. They have a link at the bottom of the page where you can post a link of a better price. Sometimes they will match it and update their price and sometimes they won't. I think it depends on how many reports they get.

The price match they don't do is 30 day price match, but they do offer that on their TV sets.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

andyw715 said:


> Good packaging.


By who's standards? Try sending that drive back to the manufacturer packaged that way and they'll void your warranty. Newegg is notorious for improper packaging of OEM drives unless it comes in an individual box with foam or plastic inserts. The drive needs to be isolated (i.e., shock mounted) by keeping it separated from the surrounding container and held firmly within the box. I don't like buying drives from Newegg for this very reason.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

mr.unnatural said:


> By who's standards? Try sending that drive back to the manufacturer packaged that way and they'll void your warranty. Newegg is notorious for improper packaging of OEM drives unless it comes in an individual box with foam or plastic inserts. The drive needs to be isolated (i.e., shock mounted) by keeping it separated from the surrounding container and held firmly within the box. I don't like buying drives from Newegg for this very reason.


Um ok. I think this is pretty good packaging:

"I just got mine today...wrapped in typical static bad, surrounded by a plastic clamshell, in a small box surrounded by crumpled up brown paper in a larger box."

Certainly meets your requirements.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

andyw715 said:


> Um ok. I think this is pretty good packaging:
> 
> "I just got mine today...wrapped in typical static bad, surrounded by a plastic clamshell, in a small box surrounded by crumpled up brown paper in a larger box."
> 
> Certainly meets your requirements.


Then I sincerely hope you're not in charge of shipping a lot of packages if you think this is OK. The drive is basically enclosed in a thin plastic form-fitting shell that is roughly the same size as the drive (this is how Seagate drives are usually packaged), which offers zero support or shock isolation, and then stuck in a larger box with crumpled up kraft paper. It' s not secured in any way and is free to rattle around in the larger box, which is definitely not good for the drive considering the amount of (mis)handling it receives in transit. Package handlers are only concerned about moving a box from point A to point B as quickly as possible and don't care about how they treat your package in the process. I've seen them literally throw packages from a conveyer into a bin 10-15 feet away when sorting them.

Newegg has resorted to using brown kraft paper as filler rather than bubble packs or peanuts. This wouldn't be an issue with a retail drive kit since the drive is already supported inside the retail box by a couple of foam blocks or molded plastic carriers.

I had to return a drive with an RMA a while back and the packing instructions provided on the manufacturer's website were very specific. If I had sent it back the same way Newegg ships I'd have voided the warranty.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> I had to return a drive with an RMA a while back and the packing instructions provided on the manufacturer's website were very specific. If I had sent it back the same way Newegg ships I'd have voided the warranty.


You are correct that why I do an advance replacement and return the drive in the packing i receive from the manf itself. They do a temp charge on my CC, and remove that charge when the drive is received, only a problem for people that are at their CC spending limit. Now i keep a few good shipping boxes I receive for a hard drives so if i have to send one back I have extra boxes.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

mr.unnatural said:


> Then I sincerely hope you're not in charge of shipping a lot of packages if you think this is OK. The drive is basically enclosed in a thin plastic form-fitting shell that is roughly the same size as the drive (this is how Seagate drives are usually packaged), which offers zero support or shock isolation, and then stuck in a larger box with crumpled up kraft paper. It' s not secured in any way and is free to rattle around in the larger box, which is definitely not good for the drive considering the amount of (mis)handling it receives in transit. Package handlers are only concerned about moving a box from point A to point B as quickly as possible and don't care about how they treat your package in the process. I've seen them literally throw packages from a conveyer into a bin 10-15 feet away when sorting them.
> 
> Newegg has resorted to using brown kraft paper as filler rather than bubble packs or peanuts. This wouldn't be an issue with a retail drive kit since the drive is already supported inside the retail box by a couple of foam blocks or molded plastic carriers.
> 
> I had to return a drive with an RMA a while back and the packing instructions provided on the manufacturer's website were very specific. If I had sent it back the same way Newegg ships I'd have voided the warranty.


Well I dunno. This looks like acceptable packaging to me.

Oh and the plastic is more of the "molded plastic carrier" vs "clamshell" variety.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

andyw715 said:


> Oh and the plastic is more of the "molded plastic carrier" vs "clamshell" variety.


I don't think he'd be arguing with you if you had mentioned that at first


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If you're talking about the molded plastic pieces that fit over each end of the drive that keeps the drive suspended in the center of the shipping box then I would definitely have agreed that it's sufficiently packaged. Seagate sells their drives in a molded plastic clamshell case that simply encases the drive which is then placed in the molded plastic carriers in the shipping box.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I had a different drive shipped to me by HP in a clamshell in a box. The clamshell was effectively the same as the photo above, suspending the drive. Thus my clamshell reference. Oh well.

In anycase, looks like newegg is shipping these nicely.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

andyw715 said:


> Well I dunno. This looks like acceptable packaging to me.
> 
> Oh and the plastic is more of the "molded plastic carrier" vs "clamshell" variety.


That's just the way Amazon sent mine the other day, except they omitted the outer box and the wadded up paper.

Just the drive inside the sealed anti-static bag with those plastic end pieces snugly inside that one box.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

andyw715 said:


> Well I dunno. This looks like acceptable packaging to me.
> 
> Oh and the plastic is more of the "molded plastic carrier" vs "clamshell" variety.


FWIW, I was viewing this thread on my office PC and the image wasn't coming through so I could only go by the written description. The method of packaging in the photo is perfectly acceptable for shipping and it's what the manufacturer's specify when returning drives via an RMA.

Newegg used to ship just the bare drive placed in a box with little or no packing material around it. You can only imagine the amount of shock sustained by the drive in transit.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

andyw715 said:


> I just got mine today...wrapped in typical static bad, surrounded by a plastic clamshell, in a small box surrounded by crumpled up brown paper in a larger box.
> 
> Good packaging.
> 
> Will have to take it home and run through the tests prior to preparing it for my Tivo HD.


Meanwhile I just got three hard drives I ordered from Newegg that were packaged really poorly.

The three drives were packaged with some styrofoam divider to hold them together but not touching. They were then wrapped in a sheet of bubble wrap and placed in the middle of the packing paper. The outside box looks like it has been in a war since it is somewhat flattened and the sides bent inwards. I will post pics when I get home.

The last time I got drives like this from Newegg one of the drives was physically broken inside with plastic pieces floating freely in the anti-static bag.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> Meanwhile I just got three hard drives I ordered from Newegg that were packaged really poorly.
> 
> The three drives were packaged with some styrofoam divider to hold them together but not touching. They were then wrapped in a sheet of bubble wrap and placed in the middle of the packing paper. The outside box looks like it has been in a war since it is somewhat flattened and the sides bent inwards. I will post pics when I get home.
> 
> The last time I got drives like this from Newegg one of the drives was physically broken inside with plastic pieces floating freely in the anti-static bag.


This is typical of what I'm used to seeing from Newegg. I love the company but I fear they staff their shipping department with poorly trained monkeys being paid minimum wage. I can understand why they've switched from packing peanuts to kraft paper (i.e., cheaper and more environmentally friendly), but the level of protection it provides is far less. If the item being shipped comes in a retail package then it's not usually a problem. It only becomes an issue when shipping something like a bare hard drive or other OEM item.


----------

